
Show HN: XBRLStudio, a Windows 10 app for consuming financial data - chris5745
https://xbrlstudio.com/
======
chris5745
Hi all,

I learned to program, then completed a rough draft of my first project, a
visual approach for organizing and analyzing financial data formatted in
eXtensible Business Reporting Language (XBRL).

It was built using python, PyQt, and additional software. I welcome any
questions or feedback, either publicly or through private messaging. MSI and
ZIP files are available for download. I haven't yet paid for code signing, but
for now have provided digests of the download files, which are on the website.

The full version of the software is currently for sale, but at this point I am
primarily seeking valuable feedback for improvement in future releases. For
this, the trial version should work on 64-bit Windows 10 machines.

Thank you! Chris

